# Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Detailed by Auto Finesse



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This car is a new vehicle for one of our existing clients, he went earlier
in the week to the factory in Stuttgart to collect it and booked us to give
it a dam good clean and lay down some protection as soon as he got 
back to the UK with it, hers how the car looked when we arrived:


















































































First job was to get the wheels cleaned, mike got on the case with AS 
smart wheels cut 6:1, and i cracked on pre foaming with Auto Foam 
and giving it a careful wash down with Dodo BTBM and the new Dodo 
Sponge:




































































































So once the wash stages were done we got the car in the garage, and 
clayed the paint work with extra fine clay and Dodo Born slippy:










Very little removal, maybe due to the fact its not been sat in any compounds etc:










The paint work then treated to Zaino AIO by hand, then two coats of Z5 applied:



















Wheels sealed with SV autobhan and tyres dressed with a test product 
(tyre milk) & exhaust tips polished with Megs NXT




























Interior vaced, dusted, leather cleaned, then sealed with Nanolex:



















Now looking like a new car should:


























































































































































As always your comments and questions are welcome.

Thanks for looking

James B


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround looks just how it should
Lee


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice work , absolutely stunning car


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work James, beautiful finish on a cracking car:thumb:
Now the questions, some stunning pics, what camera do you use? Any news on the Dodo sponge? & Lastly have you thought about using the Snap-On blow gun as apposed to that deadly metal tipped one in the pics?

Nick


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

So nice!!!! German registered so how does he go about getting it UK registered?


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Stunning work and car!

seriously jealous, would LOVE to work on a car like that! :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very very nice.


----------



## gavin davies (Apr 29, 2009)

not sure what i like more the car or all the bottles of wine in the garage


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

great work and great looking car. wouldn't like to drive that in the current weather conditions


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely work James, beautiful finish on a cracking car:thumb:
> Now the questions, some stunning pics, what camera do you use? Any news on the Dodo sponge? & Lastly have you thought about using the Snap-On blow gun as apposed to that deadly metal tipped one in the pics?
> 
> Nick


You have asked me what cam i use 3 times now and every single time iv answered :lol: Its nothing fancy just a Sony point & click jobie :thumb:

Air line blower has been ok for the past couple of years, we are all pretty experienced  but id like a all plastic one, or even better a rubber tipped one.

You will need to ask Dom about the sponge


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They really are pretty cars aren't they. Good work:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Fair play, those cars are stunning, looking awesome.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Love these cars! Seen a guy in manchester in one. He got out at the traffic lights just to put his jacket in the boot!! Suppose he just wanted to show us the gullwing doors!

Top notch work, do you look a bit cold!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

What a beast...love that interior...minty when you finished :thumb::thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

stunning

gorgeous car!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

My god! your working life must be such a chore working on such dreary poop 
Very, VERY nice James.
Oh... about those sponges...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

nice work on a beautifull car


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Stunning. I sat in one earlier this week and the bonnet is soooo long! I actually really, really, really want one


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

james b said:


> You have asked me what cam i use 3 times now and every single time iv answered :lol: Its nothing fancy just a Sony point & click jobie :thumb:
> 
> Air line blower has been ok for the past couple of years, we are all pretty experienced  but id like a all plastic one, or even better a rubber tipped one.
> 
> You will need to ask Dom about the sponge


Sorry James, i keep losing track of the posts Thanks for taking the time(each time) to reply.

The Snap-On one has a rubber tip so is ideal, will get on to Dom:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

F*** me that has to be the most amazing gear knob i have ever seen,


your work was pretty good to mate


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work chaps, stunning car.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Absolutely stunning - job very well done!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

What a sexy car, looks beautiful nice work!

What sponge are you using for the wash, looks ideal!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work chaps, lovely car. How do you rate autobahn durability James?


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

Can you let me know what sort of time a service like this would take? 

Thanks


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Divine said:


> Can you let me know what sort of time a service like this would take?
> 
> Thanks


Dont see why you would be interested, but a Protection detail from us is somewhere between 6-8 labor hours on average, but every car is different.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

That's a special motor and I am sure it was an enjoyable drive back from Stuttgart.............:driver:

Very nice detail there and a super slick finish on silver, thanks for sharing..........:thumb:


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

One of my favourite AMG's, they sound like thunder, went to see F1 live this year, the safety car sounded better than the F! cars:argie:

one day:wall:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work guys. I wanted to be first on here with one of these but couldn't get to it in time!! Haha

With regards to the number plates, they are only German transport plates or export plates. Not hard at all to take them off and have it registered in the Uk. They're not full blown German registered plates


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats one beautiful car and you did a fantastic job on it:thumb:


----------



## ceacea30 (Jul 26, 2010)

fantastic job and fantastic car!!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Such a good looking car... easily the best looking Merc for a long time !


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice turnaround and what a stunning car :argie:


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

Stunning car and a top class detail. :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats a proper car!!

Excellent work!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work mate!

Is it a DW first?

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Now that's a cool car !


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great Job, absolutely stunning car !


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a car!!

Really do love that interior, just oozes quality.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

top efforts for washing a car in the snow  the cars growing on me too



james b said:


> Dont see why you would be interested, but a Protection detail from us is somewhere between 6-8 labor hours on average, but every car is different.


because hes a detailer


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great job!

Was lucky enough to see in the flesh on the last Paris motorshow. Just lovely.


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

great car,nice job:thumb:


----------



## tomma (Nov 20, 2010)

james b said:


> This car is a new vehicle for one of our existing clients, he went earlier
> in the week to the factory in Stuttgart to collect it and booked us to give
> it a dam good clean and lay down some protection as soon as he got
> back to the UK with it, hers how the car looked when we arrived:
> ...


thats a great vehicle and a superb job you have done where did you get them hand applicators from they look like they make work alot easier?


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

What a car!!! It must be amazing to get to work on stuff like that. Even better to be able to afford to buy it!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A cracking job on a stunning car


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

That is a stunning piece of machinery!
Love what you've done with it!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

tomma said:


> thats a great vehicle and a superb job you have done where did you get them hand applicators from they look like they make work alot easier?


Did you need to quote the whole post? :lol:


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Great work guys  

Not the biggest fan of mercs but this and the sl black look just the dogs b*****ks for me.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work mate, and great car! That N Dubz lad is following you around


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> stunning work mate, and great car! That N Dubz lad is following you around


Detailer Dappy? 

I've got a hat like that to be fair, handy in this weather!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I imagine that they are. I can see how they'd be handy for tieing under your chin... oh well, if he wasn't to employ dippy, that's his call


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work guys, love this Merc :argie: got one on GT5


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gorgeous car - i've yet to see one in the flesh but i love the way they look!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very very nice!


----------



## J D Peace (Feb 3, 2010)

stunning car in the best colour combo! great work


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a nice car james great wirte up aswell :thumb:


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

Damn! Porn on wheels:devil::lol:

Great work. Must've been a great drive from Germany:driver:


----------



## Jamie-SRi (Oct 18, 2010)

That mst be one of the best looking new cars around these days, your a lucky guy getting to work on one! Nice job you made too :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

What a machine! Size of those brakes :argie:


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

such a nice car, top work


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely car and nice to be able to work on one - well done james


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Dear Santa..............

Nice work James. :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning car, great work as ever :thumb:


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

There is something magical about seeing a car like this dirty and well used.

Top job, IMHO a car that looks good dirty or clean!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work.
Still yet to have a go with zaino.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tacklebury said:


> There is something magical about seeing a car like this dirty and well used.
> 
> Top job, IMHO a car that looks good dirty or clean!


Well in that case you will be pleased to know the owner had it looking like this just a week or two latter:










But after a little foam n wash we had it looking good enough to go get dirty again :thumb:










The owner is determined this car will never get called a garage queen, hes already got it all run in :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Not a big merc fan TBH but that is stunning, SL's are getting affordable these days though How regularly is this one being maintained Mr AF?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Not a big merc fan TBH but that is stunning, SL's are getting affordable these days though How regularly is this one being maintained Mr AF?


Maintained bi-weekly mate  Dont think the price of SLS AMG's are quite with in my grasp just yet, need to get a few things off the ground first, now wheres my balaclava :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Glad to hear it :thumb:

Look forward to an enhancement or similar next year? Would be a good video methinks, my favourite type of studio post these days.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Glad to hear it :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to an enhancement or similar next year? Would be a good video methinks, my favourite type of studio post these days.


Only thing with videos is to do them properly its better to have a cam man for a couple of days, so you just volunteered your self for a job mate :thumb::lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

james b said:


> Only thing with videos is to do them properly its better to have a cam man for a couple of days, so you just volunteered your self for a job mate :thumb::lol:


I have been known to offer some assistance


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Top job James :thumb:

Mario


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Great job on an amazing car!


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

That car is stunning! 

Once of my 'Lotto cars' (When i win *Keeps fingers crossed*)


----------



## wes (Jan 20, 2008)

Great write up! I have a customer who just purchased one and am looking forward to working on it.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful machine and as usual top work from the Finesse. I have only seen one of these in the flesh in Belfast!


----------



## sfs (Oct 26, 2009)

gavin davies said:


> not sure what i like more the car or all the bottles of wine in the garage


I hope its not decent stuff It'll be knackered stored at those temps.

Although I'm sure there not really bothered about the cost :doublesho


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

i love that car it look superb !! not sure if i'd trade my st in for one  u about 2mora james?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ST dan said:


> i love that car it look superb !! not sure if i'd trade my st in for one  u about 2mora james?


Hi Dan, il be in and out today, but give me a buzz if you want to pop over, still no flat screen and Xbox in the unit yet tho :lol:


----------

